# Best Domain Registrar



## onlinebadmash (Oct 6, 2011)

Best is godaddy.com but I think Namecheap accept paypal and debit card payments also.  You should try Namecheap.com buddy.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys.. I need your help..
I want to register a .com domain..
Can somebody tell me which is among the best domain registrars.. and little cheap also..
And the one which supports payment through net banking or debit cards...
Its urgent guys...

Anybody???


----------



## sunzeal (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Amrit,

I am not very sure if debit cards are allowed, but you can certainly try with Name.com and Namecheap,  i have been using Name.com from past 1 year and didn't had any problems with it.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 13, 2011)

they both are not accepting DC payments


----------



## sunzeal (Oct 13, 2011)

their is company called " India Links " , you can buy directly from them, they are indian company so they do except cheque and might be DD.

Its kinda near my home so i generally buy my .in domains from their itself, however m not very sure if its available near the area you stay.


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 14, 2011)

^^ thanks buddy...
Do you have any discount coupons of IndiaLinks???


----------



## sunzeal (Oct 14, 2011)

nope, they don't provide any.

Its an Indian company, can't expect much


----------



## socrates (Oct 15, 2011)

You can try rediff  Web Hosting services in India, Linux hosting, Windows hosting, Domains, Email solutions: Rediff Business Solutions or netlynx ICANN Accredited Domain Name Registrar, .IN domains India :: Netlynx


----------



## sunzeal (Oct 16, 2011)

for Rs 150, i get US hosting provides UL Bandwith, Diskspace, MYSQL Database and everything, now lets compare what rediff has got.

Price 200 

20 MB Disk Space <<< R u Kidding me .!!
1 MySQL Database
no cPanel


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 28, 2011)

For Linux hosting and domain registration try softronicz.com

accepts direct bank payments (ICICI) for those in India.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 29, 2011)

Try Domain Names, Domain Registration India, Web Hosting, Domains. It's good. Hosting is a bit expensive I'd say, but if you need for just one domain, then a cheap plan is also available. They support net banking, debit card etc. And a 10% discount coupon is also available mostly. Try CouponDunia - Promotion Codes, Coupon Codes, Coupons for the coupon code.


----------



## pra85 (Feb 12, 2012)

Name.com is a good choice, I have been using it more than year and till date there have been no problems


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

Namecheap is good I'm using for 2 years without any problem.


----------

